# [Fluxbox] Menu "Moje Dokumenty"

## nUmer_inaczej

Napisałem skrypt który pokazuje z dowolnie wybranych katalogów listę ostatnio używanych plików w menu Fluxboxa.

Zaletą programu jest możliwość wirtualnego łączenia kilku katalogów i wyświetlania ich zawartości w menu fluxboxa.

Oczywiście odpowiednio edytując plik konfiguracyjny można zdecydować o wyłączaniu wskazanych plików czy katalogów ze wspomnianej zawartości menu.

Również poddając edycji plik konfiguracyjny można zadecydować o akcji na dane rozszerzenie pliku - i tak np, co zależy od woli użytkownika pliki graficzne poddawać obróbce gimpem, dokumenty libreoffice uruchamiać we właściwych programach itd.

Zawartość menu zmienia się dynamicznie - ostatnio modyfikowane elementy znajdują się na górze menu.

Więcej informacji na stronie forum.fluxboxpl.org

----------

